# Before and After thread!



## Forkie (Dec 4, 2014)

So, I did a search and I couldn't find any before and after threads.  Maybe I didn't look very hard, but life is short.

I'd like to see a thread of people's shots SOOC and the finished, edited image side by side.

I'm always fascinated by people's visions for their photographs.  When I'm photographing people and showing them some of the shots on the back of the camera, flicking through the shots I see the finished image rather than what the camera screen shows, but the model obviously can't see the same thing as me.  I find that really interesting and fun.

Feel free to share your processing workflow if you wish, but I don't think it's required for this.  It would be interesting though, to know whether what you ended up with was what you originally envisioned or if your editing process aimlessly led you naturally to the finished article - because sometimes, we don't always know what we're going to do with an image until we start editing it and it develops over the duration of the process.

The edit can be as extreme or simple as you like. It could be a composite of 10 images or simply be colour correction or just cropping, because most of the time, that's all that's needed!

I'll start us off.







I'd wanted to photograph Meriel for ages.  I wanted to photograph her red hair and really make it pop in the final image.   I took lots of photos of her that day (around 800) and I'm not even sure this is the best of the bunch, but I particularly liked her expression in this - it gives a kind of fiery, "You don't even know what you're dealing with!" kind of look.


----------



## WalshyBFD (Dec 4, 2014)

Had to reduce quality as my file size was too big (i'm new around here, this is my first post and i have no idea what the limit is?)

Anyway, went a bit over the top with this one. Was only a mess about though.


----------



## Forkie (Dec 4, 2014)

Is that Lindisfarne?


----------



## WalshyBFD (Dec 4, 2014)

It is


----------



## runnah (Dec 4, 2014)

Pretty simple BW conversion. Clarity was boosted for dramatic effect and that it's going to be in a movie that will be played through a projector.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 4, 2014)

before: 




Tom&#x27;s BMW in Rain by The Braineack, on Flickr


after:






I like my pictures boring and realistic.


----------



## runnah (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## WalshyBFD (Dec 4, 2014)

Braineack said:


> before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



are the before and after pics the wrong way round?


----------



## runnah (Dec 4, 2014)

Shot this one dark on purpose to maintain sky.


----------



## Forkie (Dec 4, 2014)

Braineack said:


> before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you mock me, sir?!


----------



## runnah (Dec 4, 2014)

Forkie said:


> Do you mock me, sir?!



Whats the difference between a porcupine and a BMW?

A porcupine has the pricks on the outside.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 4, 2014)

Forkie said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > I like my pictures boring and realistic.
> ...





> are the before and after pics the wrong way round?



I was just joking around.  dont read anything into it other than me just being silly.


----------



## Forkie (Dec 4, 2014)

Braineack said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...



I was joking too. Forgot the Comic Sans!


----------



## balthasarS (Dec 4, 2014)

Before:






After:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 4, 2014)

that was a nice edit brain... im impressed.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 4, 2014)

Robin Usagani said:


> that was a nice edit brain... im impressed.



thanks.

someone posted that the set of cars was boring.  So I was like is this still boring?


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 4, 2014)

Love these examples! I'll post a few soon [emoji5]️


----------



## Braineack (Dec 4, 2014)

before:






after:



David - 4 by The Braineack, on Flickr


before:





after:



David - 3 by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack (Dec 4, 2014)

cropping power:










Barred Owl by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 4, 2014)

Here's a few


----------



## Braineack (Dec 4, 2014)

eyes closed?  no problem.

before:






after:



Mike and Brian by The Braineack, on Flickr





before:






after:



Aimee and Erin by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## balthasarS (Dec 4, 2014)

before:






After:


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 4, 2014)

Before
 
After


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 4, 2014)

Original:










Edited to vision:


----------



## deeky (Dec 4, 2014)

I'll play.  These are just a couple:

Before:



IMG_1881 by breckmiller, on Flickr

And after #1:



IMG_1881b by breckmiller, on Flickr

And after #2:



IMG_1881a1 by breckmiller, on Flickr

Before (failed fall color shot):



IMG_1144 by breckmiller, on Flickr

And after:



IMG_1144a1 by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## Forkie (Dec 5, 2014)

These are all great! 

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## bribrius (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## snowbear (Dec 11, 2014)

I initially put this in the wrong thread.
I removed the boat,and sensor boogers (a particularly nasty black one behind her in the pink tree), cropped, lightened and warmed.  I'm not happy with it; I should have been using fill light and really need to go back and bump up the contrast.

Before:


 


After:


----------



## 407370 (Dec 11, 2014)

i'm in....

Before:


 

After:


----------



## waday (Dec 11, 2014)

407370 said:


> i'm in....
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 91141
> ...


The door removal looks flawless, but I wouldn't have minded them in the picture (maybe remove the sign on the one on the right). The guy, on the other hand, get him outta there...


----------



## 407370 (Dec 11, 2014)

Dave (the guy) is offended but amused by your comment.


----------



## waday (Dec 11, 2014)

407370 said:


> Dave (the guy) is offended but amused by your comment.


Sorry, Dave.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 11, 2014)

407370 said:


> i'm in....
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 91141
> ...




I've done something similar:

before:






after:



U.S. Supreme Court by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Dmxsir (Dec 11, 2014)

Here is mine :


Sent from my GT-I9500


----------



## Forkie (Dec 13, 2014)

Another one from me, then.

Was packed off to Paris this week for some corporate headshots but when they were finished, I got each person to have a play in front of the camera as a little Christmas treat - here's one of the ones that came out of it.

Smoothed the skin, boosted the midtone contrast, dodging and burning on the face, colour corrected, whitened the edges.

Nice and wintery!


----------



## Braineack (Dec 13, 2014)

I like what you did to the skin, but I kinda like the original BG.


----------



## Forkie (Dec 13, 2014)

Yeah, the original background was kind of what I wanted at first, but I thought it was such a wintery pose that a whiter, lighter background against her white jumper would make the fur and her face stand out more and make _her_ seem warmer and cosier than the rest of the image.


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 13, 2014)

bribrius said:


> View attachment 91065 View attachment 91066



Holy cow. That level of Photoshop work is crazy. It's almost like they're two different photos. Bravo. :O


----------



## 407370 (Dec 14, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 91065 View attachment 91066
> ...


I had to look back through through the thread, aaahhhhh i see

Before



 

After (work in progress)


----------



## Overread (Dec 14, 2014)

I feel so lazy compared to you guys!

Before:





After:


----------



## baturn (Dec 14, 2014)

bribrius said:


> View attachment 91065 View attachment 91066


See, now that's funny!


----------



## Scatterbrained (Dec 14, 2014)

Before:


​After:



Encountering an Old Colleague by tltichy, on Flickr

​Before:


​After:



The Beasts Abode (Blue, Wide) by tltichy, on Flickr
​


----------



## 407370 (Dec 14, 2014)

Scatterbrained said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> The Beasts Abode (Blue, Wide) by tltichy, on Flickr
> ​



ohh I like the door but I would have left in the kid on the left to make it creepier


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 15, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Original:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OHHHH! How much I love this shot!!! Something about it. WOW!


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 15, 2014)

My retouching skills are pretty subpar, but I will play along anyways!


----------



## Forkie (Dec 15, 2014)

Scatterbrained said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> ​After:
> ...



Errrr, this is m***** f****** awesome!  Did you do some production shots for a film or something?  That is some major set building!


----------



## Scatterbrained (Dec 15, 2014)

Forkie said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> > Before:
> ...


Thanks!    No set building for me, the Indiana Jones set is part of the "Indiana Jones Epic Stunt Spectacular" stunt show at Disney's Hollywood Studios.  
Of course, I was accused by several people of posting a movie still and trying to pass it off as my own work, I just took it as a compliment. 

You can see the rest of the set here:
Indiana Jones Stunt Spectacular - an album on Flickr

Here's a fan video of the show from the front row, it and the Lights, Motors, Action show are what make going to Hollywood Studios worth it.  Just make sure you start the video at the 12 minute mark.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 15, 2014)

DSC_5198-1-1 by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack (Dec 15, 2014)

Kylee by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Forkie (Dec 18, 2014)

Forkie said:


> Another one from me, then.
> 
> Was packed off to Paris this week for some corporate headshots but when they were finished, I got each person to have a play in front of the camera as a little Christmas treat - here's one of the ones that came out of it.
> 
> ...



Thought I'd post up a video of me editing this one.  It's a one hour edit in 1 minute


----------



## Scatterbrained (Dec 18, 2014)

a few more vacation photos. . . .










Cinderella Portrait: Cinderellas Royal Table by tltichy, on Flickr












Berties Bust by tltichy, on Flickr​


----------



## Ilovemycam (Dec 18, 2014)

An old SWC film shot from 1973.

Both NSFW....2-1/2 hours of LR...

File:'Left Vintage Silver Gelatin Print - Right Inkjet Print' Copyright 1973, 2013 Daniel D. Teoli Jr..JPG - Wikimedia Commons

Higher res same file.

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e8/'Sunlit_Slipper'_Copyright_1973_Daniel_D._Teoli_Jr_mr.jpg


----------



## wfooshee (Dec 23, 2014)

A couple of before/afters from shooting my son's wedding a couple of months ago.

First one was to get rid of the "clutter."











I liked the minister's expression on this one so much I had to emphasize it with the crop. "Yeah, yeah, I said kiss her, but we have stuff to do now!!!!" He is actually the groom's sister's husband!


----------

